# ICK is now Cinema Connection Kit



## n2radio (Oct 1, 2007)

After having WHDVR setup, I lost my internet connection. I called to order the Internet Connection Kit and schedule an install. CSR told me the ICK is now Cinema Connection Kit.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

So, Ick is now CiCK? 

Is that pronounced as Kick, or Sick?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Groan.

I hate it when marketers feel the need to give things names that obscure their intended purpose. Who in the world is going to know what a "Cinema Connection Kit" is?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like they've started their push for the new Cinema offering, calling it DIRECTV:CINEMA_plus_, see http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/cinemaplus?footernavtype=-1 .

I'm still trying to see where I can " Get 400 of the newest movie releases - NOW! ", all I see is the same old PPV channels and DoD downloads. I selected an HD PPV and it still downloaded over my internet connection, that's not a watch it NOW but eventually. They also updated page http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993 for how to internet connect.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

But isn't this the powerline ethernet adapter? Why would you need this if you have DECA/Whole Home DVR? Are they calling the broadband DECA something different?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JosephB said:


> But isn't this the powerline ethernet adapter? Why would you need this if you have DECA/Whole Home DVR? Are they calling the broadband DECA something different?


No, the powerline adapters look to have been discontinued.
This is either a wired [no adapter needed] or wireless adapter, and the broadband adapter for the DECA network.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, makes a little more sense, but I thought they were including a connection to your router with all DECA/Whole Home DVR upgrades?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JosephB said:


> Ok, makes a little more sense, but I thought they were including a connection to your router with all DECA/Whole Home DVR upgrades?


Only if you ask for it, that was the Internet Connection Kit. IMHO it should be included automatically, way too many posts were folks get connected home and then don't have internet access for DoD/TVApps/MediaShare and have to have pay for it and another truck roll.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Groan.
> 
> I hate it when marketers feel the need to give things names that obscure their intended purpose. Who in the world is going to know what a "Cinema Connection Kit" is?


Yeah, so if I get a Cinema Connection Kit, I'm now connected to the local movie theater? Cool, first run movies at my house with cheap popcorn.


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

RAD said:


> Only if you ask for it, that was the Internet Connection Kit. IMHO it should be included automatically, way too many posts were folks get connected home and then don't have internet access for DoD/TVApps/MediaShare and have to have pay for it and another truck roll.


You asked for it, you got it!
Now included free of charge for new subs opting for the WHDVR service, not positive about upgrades.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

GTS said:


> You asked for it, you got it!
> Now included free of charge for new subs opting for the WHDVR service, not positive about upgrades.


Actually, I believe it is going to be available to all new subs for free, with or without the WHDVR service. That way at least one receiver will be on the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

This change is probably the 'free broadband connection' that White talked about in a recent finincial call.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> This change is probably the 'free broadband connection' that White talked about in a recent finincial call.


I believe you're right.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

n2radio said:


> After having WHDVR setup, I lost my internet connection. I called to order the Internet Connection Kit and schedule an install. CSR told me the ICK is now Cinema Connection Kit.
> View attachment 23609


Jerks

They're back to taking one of its features and naming it that. Just plain stupid.

If you don't want that feature, you say no to it, but then you want to try out advance feature like IP Control and it's no go for you because you're no connected to the Internet.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

I was told by the CSR that I would not need the connection kit and I could simply connect to the net via Ethernet even though I was signed up for whole home DVR. When I finally got connected to the internet after much hassle. It was pointed out to me here on the forums that it had disabled my whole home DVR. I finally got that restored "MYSELF" after an hr with tech support to no avail. Then had to call back to D* to get the connection kit. After explaining what I had been told at 1st. I had to pay $125.00 for the kit and the install. Which was immediately credited back to my account, so I got it for free although I hadn't planned on spending that extra 125 this week. I think there should be an option on the phone menu to search the DBS forums for answers.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

63thk said:


> *I was told by the CSR that I would not need the connection kit and I could simply connect to the net via Ethernet even though I was signed up for whole home DVR.* When I finally got connected to the internet after much hassle. It was pointed out to me here on the forums that it had disabled my whole home DVR. I finally got that restored "MYSELF" after an hr with tech support to no avail. Then had to call back to D* to get the connection kit. After explaining what I had been told at 1st. I had to pay $125.00 for the kit and the install. Which was immediately credited back to my account, so I got it for free although I hadn't planned on spending that extra 125 this week. I think there should be an option on the phone menu to search the DBS forums for answers.


That is what I was told when I ordered WHDVR months ago when it first came out. Either CSR are still not paying attention when they're being instructed about the services they are offering or they ain't being instructed at all.


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

So what's the point of this kit if I already have a wired Ethernet connection at my DVR? I figured in my case, they would just connect a deca to my wired connection and I'd be all set. 

Almost seems like they are making whole home dvr way more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mpaquette said:


> So what's the point of this kit if I already have a wired Ethernet connection at my DVR? I figured in my case, they would just connect a deca to my wired connection and I'd be all set.
> 
> Almost seems like they are making whole home dvr way more complicated than it needs to be.


The router just needs a DECA to communicate with all the other DECAs in a WHDVR setup.


----------



## multibandman (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok -- 

So whats the deal with this Internet Connection Kit? I understand DTV is trying to be suave by sending out BB DECAs for wired connections. I saw here earlier in the thread that there are two different kits. One wired (DECA) and another Wireless (Bridge) type. Is this correct? 

Im guessing that If it is -- it would depend on what system you were hooked up to as far what kit they would send you. For instance, if you have HR22 they would need to send the Bridge for the wireless connectivity to the router. Otherwise they would need to send a DECA per non-compatible X24 series reciever. which would hook you up for MRV/ Whole Home DVR services. 

Am I confused on this or is it really THAT dumb?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

For DECA, there are only wired broadband connections.
One "could use" a wireless adapter to bridge this to your router, but this isn't the way DirecTV installs these.
What you're seeing as a wireless bridge, is for non DECA networking and may not work that well for MRV.


----------



## multibandman (Nov 16, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> For DECA, there are only wired broadband connections.
> One "could use" a wireless adapter to bridge this to your router, but this isn't the way DirecTV installs these.
> What you're seeing as a wireless bridge, is for non DECA networking and may not work that well for MRV.


I understand this but on the website they are offering cisco wireless bridges to customers doing self installs for cinema connections.

professional installs (which are less expensive) are being charged 49.00 to just install a BBDECA at the router/splitter, injecting the internet into the coax and then splitting it back out at the X24 receiver's built in deca.

It's all just a bit silly to me to be honest . If DTV is going to push this stuff out they should be standardized, so that with a click of a button they can go from on demand to mrv whole home.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

multibandman said:


> I understand this but on the website they are offering cisco wireless bridges to customers doing self installs for cinema connections.
> 
> professional installs (which are less expensive) are being charged 49.00 to just install a BBDECA at the router/splitter, injecting the internet into the coax and then splitting it back out at the X24 receiver's built in deca.
> 
> It's all just a bit silly to me to be honest . If DTV is going to push this stuff out they should be standardized, so that with a click of a button they can go from on demand to mrv whole home.


The Cisco wireless bridge they're selling is not for interconnecting the DECA cloud/network to your ethernet network, but to allow ONE HD DVR to get a wireless connection back to your router.


----------



## multibandman (Nov 16, 2010)

Roger --

Got it, thanks for the info


----------

